# Does everyone have a blower on thier wood stove?



## saginaw22 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a wood stove in my house. Its a Napolean can't rember the model number, but the wood stove doesn't have a blower with it. 

I have lived in my house for three years and have used the wood stove all the winters. The house heats up very well even on the coldest of days and nights. The house is a 3 bed room ranch around 1450 sqft. decently insulated 
I have been burning 1 yr seasoned Maple....sugar maple. 
This year is a mix package ash maple beech mainly
It does get a little chilly in the morning when you go to be early and get up late. The wood stove has around a 8-10 hr burn time if its stoked down.

I have a major dust problem. I have to dust every freaking week and its just not a little dust, its a ton. Run your finger over a table and you can clearly see it. 

Any ways what do you guys on here think about the blowers 
Important or not?

Dust problems?
Yes or no... 
Could it be something else?

Thanks


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Nov 21, 2007)

*Blower for wood stove*

We have a Fireplace with an insert and a Blower ( Silent Flame). Would not have it any other way. Far Better than all the open Fireplaces I grew up with. 4 to 5 times more heat all around our house. The fireplace is at one end of the house I have put in a 16" Duct to the other end it splits into the 2 Bed rooms. with a Fan in the middle it can heat that end of our house as well. I have an all Electric home and that Fireplace always gets a good workout on what cold nights we have here. I don't think the Dust is any more than than what the Dogs, Cats and Kids bring in.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Nov 21, 2007)

my insert has a blower my stove does not.
I know what you mean by dust my furnace is forced hot air oil and if I don't run it I don't get to use the HEPA filter that is built in. I occasionally turn on the fan for the furnace to filter the air for a day.


----------



## Locoweed (Nov 21, 2007)

I think a blower for a insert is a good idea and a waste for a stove.


----------



## Tree Slayer (Nov 21, 2007)

*Same hear*

Blower on the insert none on the stove. The inserts have to have blowers to get the heat out of them because they sit inside the fireplace, if they didn't all the heat would go up the chimney. Try your stove without the blower on and see how it does just might need it on really cold days.


----------



## saginaw22 (Nov 21, 2007)

Let me get this pointed in the right direction

This is not a fire place!!!

Its a wood stove!!!


----------



## Tree Slayer (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats what I said try your stove without the blower and see how it works might just need to use the blower on real cold days, also might have to run the stove a little hotter than you normally do to get more heat out of it


----------



## logbutcher (Nov 21, 2007)

saginaw22 said:


> Let me get this pointed in the right direction
> *This is not a fire place!!!
> Its a wood stove!*!!



OK, OK, OK. Mellow out. We get it. Don't yell,:censored: we're here to help.

1. Dust: it's life, get over it. Or, get a good housekeeper ( your choice).

2. Keep your fingers off the furniture, then, no dust.

3. Stoves do have a burn cycle; yours sounds fine and normal. You could try not sleeping so much :greenchainsaw: .

4. If the stove ( sorry: "Its a woods stove !!!!") heats well without a blower, why worry ? No one we know has one: it makes noise and breaks down and .......makes more dust. 

Bill is in the mail.


----------



## Log Splitter (Nov 21, 2007)

Locoweed said:


> I think a blower for a insert is a good idea and a waste for a stove.



+1


----------



## cuttinstuff (Nov 21, 2007)

I installed my stove around 3 years ago, it is a big Osburn, 2400 I think. I used it a while without a blower and then installed one. The difference is it gets the house up to temp faster. I heat a 2500 sq.ft. 2 story with an open floor plan. My wife and I both work and do not run the furnace. When it gets real cold the house takes a while to get up to temp when we get home. The blower helps a lot. I like mine, just my 2 cents....


----------



## country boy (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a 1400 napoleon stove pedestal type on the milder days when burning low fire i genrally dont run a fan but during the cold months i run a fan behind blowing up enderneath to get evey little bit of heat out of it i can. I havent noticed alot of dust problems with mine but i do make sure the ash pan is clean when i put it back in. all in all i love my little napoleon stove




I havent noticed it before but it likes i need to clean out the fins on the fan eck!!


----------



## WVhunter (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a Wonder Wood made by the U.S. Stove Company, it has no blower and heats my 1500 sq. ft. house probably 95% of the time. As far as the dust, if your gonna burn wood your gonna have dust.
Tom


----------



## chowdozer (Nov 21, 2007)

country boy said:


> I have a 1400 napoleon stove pedestal type on the milder days when burning low fire i genrally dont run a fan but during the cold months i run a fan behind blowing up enderneath to get evey little bit of heat out of it i can. I havent noticed alot of dust problems with mine but i do make sure the ash pan is clean when i put it back in. all in all i love my little napoleon stove
> 
> 
> 
> I havent noticed it before but it likes i need to clean out the fins on the fan eck!!





Is that the little Stanley squirrel cage fan? I like mine. Lots of air, not much noise. When the house is cold, I build a good fire in the stove and point the fan at it. Heats the house up faster than the furnace. When the house is warm I shut the fan off.


----------



## flyer181 (Nov 21, 2007)

*blower*

I have one of these and it works great. They have a thermostat..just plug it in and it blows a lot of heat

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200331508_200331508


----------



## country boy (Nov 21, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Is that the little Stanley squirrel cage fan? I like mine. Lots of air, not much noise. When the house is cold, I build a good fire in the stove and point the fan at it. Heats the house up faster than the furnace. When the house is warm I shut the fan off.



Yes that is the stanley fan great little fan and moves alot of air works great behind the stove mine has seen alot of abuse dropped a 2x4 on it a couple of years ago so now it makes a god awful noise on high speed but i genrally just run it on low on the stove


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 21, 2007)

My Quad insert has a fan and it heats 3600sqft nicely.


Were not having any problems with dust and I cant think for the life of me why the stove would cause dust.



.


----------



## chowdozer (Nov 22, 2007)

country boy said:


> Yes that is the stanley fan great little fan and moves alot of air works great behind the stove mine has seen alot of abuse dropped a 2x4 on it a couple of years ago so now it makes a god awful noise on high speed but i genrally just run it on low on the stove



Yeah, I only run mine on low too. It's a good fan in the summer too because it's so quiet on low.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 22, 2007)

No fan on the stove. We had a fireplace with fan (Heatilator). Couldn't stand the noise and then I discovered how efficient the fireplace was at wasting wood. Installed wood stove with a 20" box fan hung from ceiling in the hallway leading to the bedrooms. Works great, heats both ends of the house (1,000 ft sq), low noise level on low speed (don't need to run it on any other speed. Advantage is that it is moving the hotest air down the hallway.

Harry K


----------



## country boy (Nov 22, 2007)

flyer181 said:


> I have one of these and it works great. They have a thermostat..just plug it in and it blows a lot of heat
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200331508_200331508



I have often thougt about buying one of those reclaimers but was concerned about excessive creosote build up in the pipe from not getting hot enough have you had any problems with yours ?


----------



## wobdee (Nov 23, 2007)

flyer181 said:


> I have one of these and it works great. They have a thermostat..just plug it in and it blows a lot of heat
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200331508_200331508



Be careful with those magic heat reclaimers. They tend to cool your stove pipe and create creosote. I know from experience.


----------



## wobdee (Nov 23, 2007)

No blower for my stove, but I do use a couple small quiet doorway fans to help push the heat upstairs.


----------



## JBinKC (Nov 23, 2007)

I use a pedestal fan on its lowest setting to move air from the alcove (where the stove is located) into my main living area.


----------



## saginaw22 (Nov 23, 2007)

I will try to take some pics for everyone tonight......


I think it works fine with out a blower, but i do have a fan thats really
really close to the wood stove so i think that works very well 
moving the air around........ I will take a few pics and show ya'll tomorrow


----------



## jimabbey (Nov 25, 2007)

*Stanley Blower*

We have a Lakewood insert with a fan assembly located at the bottom below the log / ash ledge in the front of the unit. The motor died and I have not been able to get replacement parts. I removed the fan unit and put the Stanley blower into the opening. Works far better than the original equipment but does not look pretty. We heat an open concept 1400 sq ft for the most part and I leave the furnace motor in the ON position to circulate heat througout the house. Basement is still pretty cool in winter but we have a wood stove there too if needed.

You only get ashes / dust from a fireplace from a couple of things. First, if you burn the unti with the door open and do not open the damper completely you will get fly ash coming out as a result of the radiant heat. Secondly, if you have no outside air source to feed the fire then burning the stone will cause more drafts from all those nooks and crannies in all of our houses. This will suck in dust and certainly move it around. Dust is a fact of life when you burn wood.


----------

